# Solved: touchpad problem on ASUS A55v



## Reckless89 (Sep 28, 2013)

hi i have encounter a touchpad problem.i cannot use my touchpad.im using the ELAN touchpad driver.the button FN+F9 is not working. i already try to uninstall and reinstall method.nothing work. i also update the ATK driver for the keyboard shortcut.also not working.please help. i want to use my touchpad badly..
here's the problem, the ELAN tab is been greyed out


----------



## Reckless89 (Sep 28, 2013)

someone please help...


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi reckless, i can try to help you. But I need to know the make and model number of your computer please. Have you tried reinstalling the chipset driver and then the touchpad driver? Have you used/are using a USB mouse when this occurs?


----------



## Reckless89 (Sep 28, 2013)

my laptop is ASUS A55V
Os WIn 7 home premium 64 bit
8GB ram
intel i-5 

i haven't tried to reinstall the chipset driver.will give it a shot.
i cant remember it.but i think yes it happened when i used usb mouse.

additional info:
under hidden device manager, it also shows yellow warning sign on my microsoft p/s2 mouse 
its says "This device is not present, is not working properly, or does not have all its drivers installed. (Code 24)"


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

i'm confused?? this is a laptop correct?? Does your Laptop HAVE PS/2 connectors?? Try reinstalling the chipset, reboot. Reinstall the ELAN drivers,(select *drivers&tools*, then *win 7 64bit*, then select *touchpad*, then select *ELAN*) reboot. While rebooting after this elan drivers, unplug the USB mouse from the PC right before POST.

Before downloading the above posted driver, make sure that it is indeed your laptop on that page.

http://www.asus.com/my/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/A55VD#support


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> i'm confused?? this is a laptop correct?? Does your Laptop HAVE PS/2 connectors??


If it's a dozen or more years old it probably does.  The real reason I'm posting is to note that a touchpad entry seems to always include something like "PS/2 Port" in Device Manager.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

TerryNet said:


> If it's a dozen or more years old it probably does.  The real reason I'm posting is to note that a touchpad entry seems to always include something like "PS/2 Port" in Device Manager.


Right , I knew older ones did. But saw his specs had an i5 CPU. SO I knew it couldn't be a laptop with those specs and still have PS/2 ports. LOL However, I DID NOT know they were almost always refered to as PS/2 ports for the touchpads. Thanks for the heads up Terry!!


----------



## Reckless89 (Sep 28, 2013)

this is what i meant before.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

metallica5456 said:


> ...Try reinstalling the chipset, reboot. Reinstall the ELAN drivers,(select *drivers&tools*, then *win 7 64bit*, then select *touchpad*, then select *ELAN*) reboot. While rebooting after this elan drivers, unplug the USB mouse from the PC right before POST.
> 
> Before downloading the above posted driver, make sure that it is indeed your laptop on that page.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/my/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/A55VD#support


Have you tried this yet??


----------



## Reckless89 (Sep 28, 2013)

yep.already tried.same outcome.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

open device manager, and right click and *uninstall* BOTH MICE. and then restart the machine and allow windows to reinstall them. BTW have you made sure that the touchpad is enabled (thers prolly a key combo used to turn it on and off possibly *Fn+F2*


----------



## Reckless89 (Sep 28, 2013)

just tried what u suggested.also same.yeah the combo is Fn+f9.nothing work too.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I am starting to think the touchpad may be defective in some way???? very confusing...let me do some more research ill get back to you soon...


----------



## Reckless89 (Sep 28, 2013)

thank you for your time man.really appreciated it.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

try going here
Download this driver, found under *Touchpad*

ASUS Smart Gesture (Touchpad Driver) [Please update ATK Package V1.0.0020 or later in advance]


----------



## Reckless89 (Sep 28, 2013)

i already update the ATK as i mentioned in the initial question. and also installed the ASUS smart gesture.but nothing work too.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

It appears to me that the touchpad must be damaged, IDK what else to try. I'm STUMPED...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Reopened at thread starter's request in order to post the solution.


----------



## Reckless89 (Sep 28, 2013)

metallica5456 said:


> It appears to me that the touchpad must be damaged, IDK what else to try. I'm STUMPED...


hi metallica5456 after 2 years having this problem. only 2 month ago only i found out what the problem is.its not the driver problem.it was actually the touch pad connector problem.it was not connected properly. i don't know how it got loose by itself. i happened to figure this one out because i was trying to clean my laptop heat sink.lol.glad i can finally used the touchpad after 2 years haha. thank you for your help by the way.


----------

